# 2005 Mock



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Any clue when it's coming out and who the top pick will be?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think they're doing one, cause they have been putting just all of the prospects in 2004.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

On the site, right above the 2004 Mock Draft, it says the 2005 Mock will be posted on August 1.

As far as possible first picks, I think it is possible some of the guys on the 2004 mock will end up being moved. For instance, Al Jefferson, who has already commited to Arkansas, might get pushed to 2005.

Another possibility is Sebastian Telfair, who, as a point guard, probably would not try to make the jump straight from high school but will probably be the talk of the draft after his freshman season at whichever school he attends.

I will vote for Telfair. What do other people think?


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

If Petro declares in 2005 he might be a top 5 pick and might have a shot for number 1 pick. That's what i think 
Tahirou Sani is also a freak. For "french" ( sani isnt french but plays in france ) prospects in 2005 i can only see those 2. Maybe i'm wrong. What about US Highschoolers ? Dunno 'bout them very well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

whos petro?


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

It will be Sebastian Telfair. If he went straight from High School, he would be about a mid first rounder. If he goes to school for a year, and plays well, he could go #1 in 05.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

isn't he like 5'8?


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

5'11 1/2


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I think Paul Davis will be #1.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> I think Paul Davis will be #1.



i knew you were going to say that,he is actually in the 2004 mock,he's been moved around more times than anyone i've seen in awhile.for the sake of the spartans i hope he stays at least till after his junior year,noticed he's doing pretty well for the world championship junior team.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Some of the younger internationals could be moved into the 2005 mock, so guys like Splitter, Perovic, Damir Omerhodzic, and Predrag Samardziski could all occupy top 7 spots in the 2005 mock draft...anyways everything could change dramatically depending on possible age limits.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm disappointed in you Spartanfan. Here I'm, seeing your name and the words 2005 mock and I'm like, hell Spartanfan made a 2005 mock.


But then I look at the thread and all you have to say is this?


> Any clue when it's coming out and who the top pick will be?


 :no:

Come on can't you make a little 2005 mock


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now I'll say Sebastian, but you know there will be a few 7 foot Euros that overtake him by the time the 2005 draft rolls around.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

I would say either Luol Deng (if he isnt in the 2004), Johan Petro or Emeka Okafor.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

Keith Brumbaugh SF


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pavel may enter the draft in 2005


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> whos petro?


Petro is a 6-11 French prospect playing PF, born on 27th January 1986. He impressed scouts at the last Junior European championship, despite being two years younger than most of his opposition (Sofoklis played there too BTW). He signed this season with French powerhouse Pau Orthez, the same club as Diaw and Pietrus. He should have a bright future ahead of him as he's only beginning to play basketball (began playing at 13 I believe).


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Petro is a 6-11 French prospect playing PF, born on 27th January 1986. He impressed scouts at the last Junior European championship, despite being two years younger than most of his opposition (Sofoklis played there too BTW). He signed this season with French powerhouse Pau Orthez, the same club as Diaw and Pietrus. He should have a bright future ahead of him as he's only beginning to play basketball (began playing at 13 I believe).


johan petro that is, another super tall super athletic big man in mold of keon clark-marcus camby-jerome moiso-malick badine


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Johan Petro will be the #1 in 2005. His physical talent is enormous (6-11½ w/out shoes, huge wingspan and hands). He's still raw talent, but has tremendous upside.

I also consider Luol Deng, Chris Paul and Leon Powe as possible lottery picks. Some big young Europeans, like Biedrins, Samardziski, Markioshvili or Sokolov are possible lottery picks as well.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Johan Petro will be the #1 in 2005. His physical talent is enormous (6-11½ w/out shoes, huge wingspan and hands). He's still raw talent, but has tremendous upside.
> 
> I also consider Luol Deng, Chris Paul and Leon Powe as possible lottery picks. Some big young Europeans, like Biedrins, Samardziski, Markioshvili or Sokolov are possible lottery picks as well.


thats totally correct mate, stunning !!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I doubt Telfair's at number 1 in 2005, in the mock or the actual draft when it happens. Sub 6 foot guards just don't get drafted that high any more. There are a few other high schoolers who could take the spot, like Loul Deng, but my guess is it's a foreigner. If it is an American it could also be Shaun Livingston, who no one's mentioned yet. He's the top player in the 2004 class on many lists and ranked higher than Telfair at point on just about all of them. At over 6-6 he's going to get some looks, but he is extremely thin so I doubt he'd leave that soon. Leon Powe won't be the top pick, I can guarantee that. He's a 6-6 power forward. Not enough "potential"


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_"I doubt Telfair's at number 1 in 2005, in the mock or the actual draft when it happens. Sub 6 foot guards just don't get drafted that high any more."_

Right, he won't be the first pick, regardless of what year he decides to turn pro. But if he's like "TJ Ford with a J" (as advertised by some ppl here), he'll go at least as high as Ford. He'll be in the lottery, IMO.

_"There are a few other high schoolers who could take the spot, like Loul Deng, but my guess is it's a foreigner."_

Yeah, Luol Deng will go very high, probably top 3. And I've got a foreigner as #1 overall, too. 

_"Leon Powe won't be the top pick, I can guarantee that. He's a 6-6 power forward. Not enough 'potential'"_

Well, he might be a little taller, around 6-7 or 6-8. And, also, he has more than 7 feet wingspan (comparison: Elton Brand). He'll go pretty high, IMO.

My top 10 prospects for 2005:
Johan Petro - 7'0 - 1986
Luol Deng - 6'8 - So.
Predrag Samardziski - 7'1 - 1986
Keith Brumbaugh - 6'9 - HSSr.
Sebastian Telfair - 6'0 - Fr.
Andris Biedrins - 7'0 - 1986
Chris Paul - 6'1 - So.
Leon Powe - 6'7 - So.
Mustafa Shakur - 6'3 - So.
James White - 6'7 - Jr. (yes, still  )


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Johan Petro will be the #1 in 2005. His physical talent is enormous (6-11?w/out shoes, huge wingspan and hands). He's still raw talent, but has tremendous upside.
> 
> I also consider Luol Deng, Chris Paul and Leon Powe as possible lottery picks. Some big young Europeans, like Biedrins, Samardziski, Markioshvili or Sokolov are possible lottery picks as well.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Telfair is Marburys cousin right?


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

Everyone who mentioned Deng - I agree.
Deng has to be the most underhyped guy from this year's class. I only saw him play once, but everything I have read seems to back up what I saw. He was the #2 recruit this year only to Lebron and would have been #1 most other years. He is intelligent and a hard worker. He was the best player on his team by far, and one of his teammates was one of the stars of the McDonald's All-American game (Villanueva). Watch out for this guy at Duke.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Telfair is Marburys cousin right?


hhahaha thats funny, you did notice telfair is lik 12+years younger than stephon. He is Stephon's nephew, and he better go to frickan syracuse for college. They want me to pay 100 dollars for season tix even though i go to the damn place. and now w/o anthony, its just warrick. Mcnamara is just not exciting to watch.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

*Brown*

SYRACUSE LOVE! My older sis goes there, going to be a frosh so I am praying Sebastian goes there. I agree with all the player you all have mentioned, but where is the love for Shannon Brown? I am so pissed my Illini didn't get him and even worse he is in the Big Ten with us at MSU. If him and Telfair go pro the same year, I think that Brown would go before him. Because yes, GMs nowadays crave size even at the guard spots. So being a little under 6 foot really won't help his cause. Also Brown has the advantage there, being 6'6". And I have seen him play before because he went to a nearby high-school, Proviso East so I saw a couple of his games, and he was amazing. He has great hops, vision, power, etc. I think when teams get a better look at him at MSU, he will be a hot topic.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> hhahaha thats funny, you did notice telfair is lik 12+years younger than stephon. He is Stephon's nephew, and he better go to frickan syracuse for college. They want me to pay 100 dollars for season tix even though i go to the damn place. and now w/o anthony, its just warrick. Mcnamara is just not exciting to watch.


i hope he goes to Syracuse..I get season ticket every year and i would love to watch Telfair play there and maybe they can get another one of the top HS players that want to go the Syracuse like Howard or Smith..


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> hhahaha thats funny, you did notice telfair is lik 12+years younger than stephon. He is Stephon's nephew, and he better go to frickan syracuse for college. They want me to pay 100 dollars for season tix even though i go to the damn place. and now w/o anthony, its just warrick. Mcnamara is just not exciting to watch.


Actually, Stephon is his cousin, age doesn't matter :laugh: 

Anyways, Telfair needs to go to college, perhaps for more than just one year. He's seriously tiny, and I'm not going to argue with his talents, because he's probably going to be the fastest player in the NBA when he gets there. He also has penetrating ability like no one has seen before and a nice jump shot. But that's just what the scouting reports say


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

OJ Mayo. If he's old enough, I have no clue.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

he isnt elligible till 2006


----------

